# Magic Moment: Kate and the goldens



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

lovely shot!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's Gracie and Copley too


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wonderful pictures, Jill!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures - Priceless.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks- the kids and the dogs are so classic together. Copley tries to "rescue" Gracie, and tows her to shore over and over.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

They are wonderful pics, such memories u have there.....love Copley carrying the noodle.....:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wonderful pics.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww thats so precious! Makes me wish i had dogs to grow up with!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Those are SO cute!! I love Copley's rescue. You must live in a wonderful place that is a heaven for goldens. Cute girls too!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Kate tried to make Finn help her build a fairy house ( a tradition on Maine islands). He thumped his tail and turned his head from side to side, but he was perplexed. It made me laugh.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

The photos are beautiful. You can see the dogs' genuine love for the girls. So sweet.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful pictures, Jill! Not only beacause of the wonderful combination of subjects (kids & goldens), but the lighting and colour in each one is perfect - especially the last one with Finn, it's just magical.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! Finn adores kids.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Those are beautiful shots Jill! How are you feeling?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Marcy, I feel really decent. I followed all the great advice on the forum, and demanded they put the various recommended things in my IV. Then, I ignored my stitches/ staples and went straight back to walking the dogs. The doctor says I'm about 2 weeks ahead in healing- so I am happy. No lifting Cops into the car though- don't want those adhesions things!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photo's.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

These are such beautiful pictures! They look like they really enjoy those noodles.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Great photos! And beautiful subjects!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

Lilly

What absolutely beautiful pics of the children and the dogs!!

I love the pic where Golden is holding the noodle!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What priceless shots!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

As always your pictures are truly "magical"! Couldn't have named that thread better!

Kim


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Amazing pictures. Your guys really like their little friends.


----------



## Luci (May 26, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks- the kids and the dogs are so classic together. Copley tries to "rescue" Gracie, and tows her to shore over and over.


 
Beautiful shots! I really love the light in the first one. 

Lucy does this too with us. Silly goldens!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I cannot get over how big and grown up Lucy looks now!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Those are beautiful pictures of beautiful "models"!!!!
What memories those shots will bring you!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

As always, Jill, these are gorgeous photos! What type of camera do you use?


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

Blaireli said:


> As always, Jill, these are gorgeous photos! What type of camera do you use?


I was wondering this as well!! The pics are just beautiful!


----------



## Eleanor's Mom (Nov 6, 2009)

What gorgeous pictures- Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

firedancer722 said:


> I was wondering this as well!! The pics are just beautiful!



Thanks! The camera is a Canon Mark III. I'd love to have the latest in the Mark series, but the dogs would have to skip meals, lol, to afford it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Really enjoyed your pictures, Jill. Glad to hear you're doing well, you have a lovely family


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks- It is so much fun having our few warm days before the snow takes over again.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

May the gentle mountains and the bells of the flocks
Remind us of everything we have lost,
For we have seen on our way and fallen in love
With the world that will pass in a twinkling.
~ Czeslaw Milosz ~







[/IMG]


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures.
Glad you're feeling better. You're right to take it easy to minimize adhesions. I have quite a bit from an old surgery and every once in a while I get kinked. They can be painful.


----------



## wyldeflower (Aug 11, 2010)

Lovely photographs well done.


----------



## Murphys Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful !


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Every child should have a lake to swim in and a golden to share it with! Your photos are a joy... Would love to see more in the future!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Lovely pictures! They're beautiful to see together!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you. It is fun to watch them all splash & play together.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful, girls, and dogs, you are very lucky, to have such a great family.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

Very beautiful pictures, and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Sadies_Dad (Jun 17, 2010)

Great Pictures !


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks! I could post about 100 a day bc I love taking them.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks! I could post about 100 a day bc I love taking them.


We don't mind...! Beautiful!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

<a href="http://s671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/finn8811/?action=view&current=IMG_0935.jpg" target="_blank"><img 
[IMG]http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/finn8811/IMG_0935.jpg


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Where did the pic of your daughter and golden sharing the noodle in the lake go? I was trying to find it to show my son. Did I miss it? All your pics are gorgeous!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They love playing with the noodles in the lake. Gracie(human) and Copley(puppy) are like fish swimming in lazy circles and splashing, but never wanting to come out of the water.


----------

